# Maryland FT



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anyone know where they are starting the "Q'' ?

john


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

I heard Q is going to be at Butch Chambers, but you'll enter off of Chancellor Point at Don Driggers. 

The Amateaur is at Myra's and the Open is at the Roberts'.

Good luck!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

> Chancellor Point at Don Driggers.


Thanks, How do you get there from the Roberts' ? Or from the front of Butches ?

john


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Take Route 50 to Barber Road (Shore Stop on corner). Take Barber road to fork in the road. Stay right (Chancellor Point Road). Follow signs. 

John, my husband and I are marshalling the Q. Call us at 410-463-0340 if you need further directions.


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone have call backs???


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Q call backs to water marks:
1,2,5,7,8,17,22,23,25,28

Starts 8am at Butch Chambers on Jamaica Point Road side.
Sorry, I don't have open or amateur call backs.
Wendy


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I have only partial Q results:

1st- Greenwing tall timber, O/H Craig Stonesifer
2nd- Texaco's high tesse- O/H Alex Arbraham

Congrats Craig and Alex. Both dogs are trained at Camp Forry.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations Craig and Alex. These are pictures of them in the Qual at LRC last weekend:


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone have open callbacks?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open Call back Water Marks
4,5,11,13,17,23,45,49,51,59,62,65.

Total of 12 dogs


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

And the results for the Amateur are???


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Charlie Lesser said:


> And the results for the Amateur are???


 Heard Bob Agnor got third with Kargo........ Way to go Bob!

john


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying Results: 
1st #1 Krumb/Craig Stonesifer
2nd #8 Star/Alex Abraham
3rd #23 Thomas/Rick Roberts
4th #5 Purdey/Rick Roberts
RJ #17 Molly/Bill Thompson
Jams: #2 Joe/Bill Thompson
#7 MVP/Patti Roberts
#22 Sammy/Carolyn McCreesh
#25 Beaver/Patti Roberts
#28 Lena/Eric Babin

Amateur Results:
1st #29 Lil Mac/Anne Marshall
2nd #20 Skeeter/Jerald Wilks
3rd #59 Kargo/Bob Agnor
4th #21 Fizz/Mark Menzies
RJ #46 Capone/John Stouffer
Jams: #11 Dixie/Lyn Yelton
#18 Hoot/Bart Clark
#23 Bunny/Charles Hayden
#37 Reilly/Myra Fuguet
#41 Candy/Steve Ferguson


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Bob and Kargo on the 3rd!!!!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Call backs to Open Watermarks:
4,5,11,13,17,23,45,49,51,59,62,65


Call backs to Derby watermarks:
1, 2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,15,16


----------



## Old Coot (Mar 9, 2008)

WAY TO GO BOB AGNOR!!!!!!!! Are you glad you got Thursday over before Friday? :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Way to go Bob and Cargo!! That good winter training must have worked out. Congrats.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

What a difference pictures make in updates of trials!! Thanks, Jeff!

Judy


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

nice job BOB


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Bob an Kargo !!! Way to go Bob.

Congrats to John Wiacek and Wren on ther 2nd in the derby. That two 2nd,s in two weeks !!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

*Open Placements:*
1st #51 Rush O/John & Margaret Stouffer H/Rick Roberts (Qualified Natl Open)
2nd #62 Benny O/H Mark Menzies (Qualified Natl Open)
3rd #23 Nikki O/H Alvin Hatcher
4th #65 Lincoln O/Bruce & Nancy Campbell H/Eric Babin
RJ #13 Jag O/Dan Lawler H/Ed Forry
Jams:
#4 Felon O/H Don Driggers
#5 Dixie O/H Lyn Yelton
#11 Davey O/John & Anne Marshall H/Eric Babin
#17 Zona O/H Bruce Hall
#45 Bunny O/H Charles Hayden
#49 Striker O/H Newt Cropper
#59 Beau O/H Judy Rasmuson

*Derby Placements:*
1st #10 Lucky O/H Dick Cook
2nd #6 Wren O/H Jane Pappler
3rd #8 William O/Ann Strathern H/Kristen Hoffman
4th #2 CoCo O/H Steve Ferguson
RJ #15 Abe O/Lynn Budd H/Ed Forry
Jams:
#3 Play O/John & Margaret Stouffer H/Patti Roberts
#7 Hattie O/H Ron Montgomery
#9 Thor O/Johnny Sorensen H/Katie Gutermuth
#12 Kenzie O/H Cal Rumbley
#16 Tide O/H Lyn Yelton


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Congrats Bob on the third. Nicely done....


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Way to go Bob. Don't it feel good to get the first one.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats to co-owner John Wiacek for handling Wren to her second place finish in the Derby!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

That is great, congrats John..


----------



## brlcon1 (Apr 24, 2006)

#1 June O/H Jay Hinton also got a jam in the derby !

Congradulations to all !!!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey Bruce,
I want to thank you and Allen(Bruce Lyster / Allen Willey) for giving of your time this weekend to judge the D&Q.

john


----------



## brlcon1 (Apr 24, 2006)

You're welcome John ! Hope you enjoyed running your dog !


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

john fallon said:


> Hey Bruce,
> I want to thank you and Allen(Bruce Lyster / Allen Willey) for giving of your time this weekend to judge the D&Q.
> 
> john



Hey John, I thought you would've atleast stopped over at the Open to say hello. Long time no see regards, Greg


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Would like to thank the workers for the Maryland Retrieve Club, Vikki Diehl, Woody Spong. A special thanks to Newt, Karen, and Jim who kept the Open running very smooth. Plenty of help, polite bird boys and beautiful grounds makes for a nice trial to judge. Thanks everybody.


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

perscription drugs help too don't they Greg!


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Geoff Buckius said:


> perscription drugs help too don't they Greg!


Yes very much so. That reminds me to thank the Dr's and Nurses of Easton Memorial Hospital for giving me enough dope for me to complete my judging assignment. And to my co-judge Mike for pulling up the slack. Thanks to all the contestents that offered kind words. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Dick Cook and Lucky for winning the Derby.


----------

